# My biggest buck!



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

Had this nice buck walk in this morning with two other bucks. I was able to make a 40 yard shot on him. I got tons of pictures of this buck on my game camera over the summer.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. Post the trail cam pics!


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Nice Buck. Does that deer look like it has mange to anybody else or is that normal for this time of year?


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

trail camera pictures of the buck.


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 3, 2014)

fur is changing from summer to fall coat. It was a healthy buck.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!
The hide looks just like some I saw last weekend. I think they are starting to lose their summer coat


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

CONGRATS!


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

littlebuckguy said:


> fur is changing from summer to fall coat. It *was* a healthy buck.


I like the proper use of the term "was". :mrgreen: Now it *IS *delicious meat.

Congratulations! Great job scouting and closing the deal!!!


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

CONGRATS!!!


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrats on a great buck and the hard work that made it possible. Now go clean up the blood in my garage.:grin:


----------



## AJ13 (Apr 28, 2015)

Congrats. Your hard work paid off.


----------



## Buckfinder (May 23, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

so are you going to change your screen name??? nice deer!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Congrats on a fine buck!!


----------



## utjer (Jun 30, 2010)

Congrats. I also got my biggest buck this year.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

toasty said:


> Nice Buck. Does that deer look like it has mange to anybody else or is that normal for this time of year?


I've seen a lot of this in certain areas. It is not normal, it is not seasonal coat changes. We have seen this for months. It does not look like typical mange, but that does not mean it is not. You would need a lab to find mange mites to verify if it was mange. We have seen some excessive waxy discharge from ears in association with this hair loss. Some running all the way down the necks. The hair loss tends to be concentrated around the head and neck area of most deer. It has been suggested that it may be associated with ear mites.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

That's a nice deer BTW.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Lonetree said:


> I've seen a lot of this in certain areas. It is not normal, it is not seasonal coat changes. We have seen this for months. It does not look like typical mange, but that does not mean it is not. You would need a lab to find mange mites to verify if it was mange. We have seen some excessive waxy discharge from ears in association with this hair loss. Some running all the way down the necks. The hair loss tends to be concentrated around the head and neck area of most deer. It has been suggested that it may be associated with ear mites.


well lets be honest, deer look ugly and stupid during archery season anyways.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

utahgolf said:


> well lets be honest, deer look ugly and stupid during archery season anyways.


Coats should be even and consistent this time of year. The deer that look like this, have looked like this since spring in many cases.

Edit: Their coats should look like this.


----------



## kailey29us (May 26, 2011)

Nice buck congrats.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Great buck!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Congrats on a great archery buck…


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice buck! Did you get him at the spring where your camera was hanging?


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Congrats! That buck looks familiar :grin:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Bo0YaA said:


> Congrats! That buck looks familiar :grin:


Cause it looks like this one.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

AF CYN said:


> Nice buck! Did you get him at the spring where your camera was hanging?


Yes he got it close to the spring where the camera was hanging.


----------



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

Bowdacious said:


> Cause it looks like this one.


Yes a definite resemblance.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I'd say more than a resemblance...I'd say it's the same one.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Lonetree said:


> Coats should be even and consistent this time of year. The deer that look like this, have looked like this since spring in many cases.
> 
> Edit: Their coats should look like this.


Some deer this time of year look like that, but it is totally normal for them to be losing their summer coats, and graying up. Most of the deer I have been watching are transitioning right now. They always start losing the old hair on their neck area first.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

See my pm.


----------



## mjensen1313 (Jul 29, 2015)

Nice job, looks like a great buck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Always fun harvesting your largest animal!

Congrats.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice job, congrats!


----------



## utahhunter678 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yes. Good work. Any 4 point is a good 4 point. I missed mine this year  I will have to wait for extended now.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> so are you going to change your screen name??? nice deer!


I was thinking the same thing.
Congrats on a fine buck.


----------

